# dwc??



## masturnate (Apr 11, 2011)

my plant is six days old in a homemade 1qt. system. do i need to day nutrients yet? or is plain purified water ok?


----------



## masturnate (Apr 11, 2011)

ADD* nutrients


----------



## woodydude (Apr 11, 2011)

I came to the conclusion that ph'd water until the false leaves (cotyledon) start to yellow. JMO but am sure it is not far from correct! LOL
W


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2011)

:yeahthat:

i wait for that or 2-3 weeks old  then give nutes lightly..

take care and be safe
:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 11, 2011)

masturnate said:
			
		

> my plant is six days old in a homemade 1qt. system. do i need to day nutrients yet? or is plain purified water ok?



A 1 qt system is not going to do you for very long.  I would recommend at least a 3 gal res and nutes at 3 weeks or so.  What are you using for nutes?  Do you have a pH meter and ppm meter?


----------



## masturnate (Apr 12, 2011)

i have a ph meter and i have miracle grow tomato food. im just trying this out for the first time. i wanna see if i can go from seed to buds. although dank weed would be nice im just tryin to grow any kind of bud. i know miracle grow sucks so i was thinkin about making compost tea but i dont know when i need to feed the plant.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't see you growing to maturity with a 1 qt DWC and MG tomato food.  I recommend doing some reading.  You are going to need a larger container and hydro nutes (plus a whole bunch of other stuff).


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 12, 2011)

You might be better suited for a soil grow DWC is fairly easy as far as hydro goes; but is still hydro and still reacts quickly to stimuli... I wouldn't expect to make it to harvest without some experience and MUCHO research my friend; Miracle grow is about the worst thing you can give your ladies! Good luck either or!


----------



## funkybud (Apr 12, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I don't see you growing to maturity with a 1 qt DWC and MG tomato food. I recommend doing some reading. You are going to need a larger container and hydro nutes (plus a whole bunch of other stuff).


whats the whole bunch of other stuff? fill us in hemp goddess!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 12, 2011)

funkybud said:
			
		

> whats the whole bunch of other stuff? fill us in hemp goddess!



Lights, ventilation, growing medium, ppm meter and calibration fluid, pH up, pH down, pH calibration fluid, timers.  That will get you going with hydro.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 7, 2020)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I don't see you growing to maturity with a 1 qt DWC and MG tomato food.  I recommend doing some reading.  You are going to need a larger container and hydro nutes (plus a whole bunch of other stuff).


Laughing my butt off. Poor HG was trying to be nice and answer the question without laughing


----------



## J.R Knyght (Nov 3, 2020)

Hey Mast i think you could try to grow something maybe not with miracle grow tomato, maybe you could try in a gallon size setup.....there are websites that offer cheaper top brand nutrients, maybe you should checkout the Diy designs&setup forum on the forum here you might get some good ideas that may work for you...... hope this helps you


----------



## pute (Nov 3, 2020)

Old thread my friend.  Wondering does anybody here use the dwc technique?


----------



## J.R Knyght (Nov 3, 2020)

i most definetly do


----------



## pute (Nov 3, 2020)

Ok J R do you want to share what is going on with us?


----------



## J.R Knyght (Nov 3, 2020)

I'm getting ready to start an experiment using one of those 50 oz folgers coffee can as a dwc complete with another coffee can as a reservior tethered together to cut down on the need to refill the stand alone unit every few days, I'm kind of a diyer, i have not seen anyone try this before that has not ever finished all the way to harvest much less give results on how tall it gets or how much can be harvested from the coffee can. i want to try to be the first so i can let people see it can be done from start to finish cause i don't have very much room and i really don't want to go any smaller than this.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 3, 2020)

Plastic Coffee containers are great for bubblers if you want a DIY cloner,,but for growing big plants i use 5 gallon buckets if im growing DWC.


----------



## J.R Knyght (Nov 4, 2020)

True i also have a 5 gallon bucket setup as well, but right now space is something that i really don't have too much of at this point and time. Besides i want to  do this experiment to see if it can grow full term....also i'm going to be using a bag seed of low quality marijuana if it goes well i'll try with a autoflower seed, my coffee can setup is a micro  mirrored version of my 5 gallon setup


----------

